
3D Slides: HTML5, CSS3, and SVG - shawndumas
http://ajaxian.com/archives/3d-slides-built-with-html5-css3-and-svg
======
CyrilMazur
nice effort, looks like Cool Iris

doesn't work on Chrome at all though, and some gaps in Safari (it scrolls in
the page when you press arrow keys)

